
Jigsaw - hsnewman
https://jigsaw.google.com/
======
013
Trying not to sound too pessimistic, but none of these projects seem to be
revolutionary or add anything to existing solutions.

There's DDoS protection, A phishing extension, VPN, an android app for DNS?

The machine learning of comments could be useful for machine interpreted
language, so there's that.

